# Mac o boy...



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is my brothers dog Mac i bought him for my Brother who likes the bully type dogs he is 100% mugleston. Any of you bully people know much about them.
Mac the day I brought him home








Mac and my boy Dooney








Mac at 4 months supermac








Mac now at 9 months







I did'nt know if this should go in the pic or bloodlines.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

He is a handsome boy!! Muggleston..they are here in oklahoma or close right? I've heard the kennel name before...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

they used to be right here in gore ok but recently moved to Cali if you see there web site the dogs are huge. But that is what he wanted, so that what I got him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is a cute boy, I dont personally like mugglestones they advertise as pitbulls which they are not , and some of the dogs just look to excessive almost like they have something else bred in there, not my cup of tea for the most part . But they do have 1 or 2 that are decent. 
heres the link for anyone who isnt familiar with the kennel Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pictures of pitbulls - pitbull pictures - pitbull kennels
Your boy looks really nice though would love to see more pics as he grows


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> they used to be right here in gore ok but recently moved to Cali if you see there web site the dogs are huge. But that is what he wanted, so that what I got him.


If that is what he was going for then its perfect for him, you only have to please one person in your choice of dog and thats yourself


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

that was concern I had. When dealing I said to the guy that :these are not pitbulls. He was pretty bright said Pitbull is a generic term But I am going bully with the abkc. He has been breeding since before the bully movement was big. so he said he is transition to registering as bullies. Not in what i wanted but like I said I like the game type dogs. But lil bro wanted big bully dog and he is coming along nicely. I have not really seen any of there dogs besides the sire and dam so was want to know if any one els had.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

There's a guy that lived a few houses down from us who has a Mugleston dog. He's freakin huge. Even though the dog is very big he looks pretty proportionate. He doesn't really look to have E/W feet either. The guy who owns him is a total jerk but his dog is beautiful.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

most there dogs dont seem to have the Easty westy feet , although some pictures they have cut off before the feet !! did you see that one boy they have goliath at 142 lbs OMG thats a big boy. Rudy do you know which dogs are his parents? i really like the female the truth , but cant find a picture of her without the lower half cut off lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love puppy pics!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah the dad is Socrates and the dam is not on the site but her name is Benza. she is out of beast. She is pretty dog. The sire is alright just a lil to massive for my taste. My bro loves Mac and is very active with him. thinking about doing some ABKC shows withi him in the near future.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's awesome I'd love to see the little guy out at some shows. I'm glad your brother really loves his dog. He's such a little cutie.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I love puppy pics!


I have to amny of him to mention he lived with me for three months before my brother finally came up to get him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

omg 3months I would have so wanted to keep him lol , lucky brother  thats great he wants to get into shows , hoping to do the same with my girls as well


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It was hard after that long to let him go my wifey was so sad. He is coming up for Christmas and i am going to take so many pics. Probably post some to see what the bully lovers on this site think about hi show potential.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aw how sad I don't think I could let him go after having him for 3 months. I bet she'll be glad to have him for a visit though  I can't wait to see some new pics of him.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks you guys are sweet. I can't wait to see him either. Truthfully we were both pretty attached to him. A lot of people that own them are kinda snooty like the guy down the way from you. Thats why i haven't got to talk to to many people that know to much about them. any way thanks KG


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Rudy, what a great brother you are, he sure is a cutie guy, he looks like he is gonna be huge though. Maybe if he does how, I will see youguys in Feb.  But yes more pics are a must, lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I need to start finiding some shows TX that is where he lives but it is bout half way to my house if he meets me in the Dallas area. i am sure we can find some shows there.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

so where does yoru bro live?? if Dallas is half way for y'all to meet?? Houston has several shows a year, Austin has at least one or two, so does San Marcos, not sure about any in Dallas btu I am sure they do, Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Way out west texas close to Elpaso. Guess not really half way takes him 4-5 hours to get there me 3-4.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah, hmm he could check for some in El Paso or surrounding areas, not sure but yeah if he joined here, he could be informed all the time  And I am from Carlsbad, NM I know how far that drive is, lol


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Rudy...beautiful dog you got for your brother. Mugleston Kennel has an awful reputation in the American Bully world...mostly for extremely shady buisness that they do...they have been known to rip quite a few people off...and people in general hate on the majority of their dogs...now this is not my opinion...as I have never dealt with them personally...I happen to like some of their dogs...and my boy benny blanco actually has their boy Goliath...5x I believ in his ped he is one of my faves they own. I have heard they have made great changes as far as the maintenance of their yard and that things are more on the up and up...which is good to hear...from what I know they changed ownership...or split...being that it was previously 2 people running the kennel...but I would have to double check on that info...at the end of the day what it all comes down to is you got your bro what he was looking for...which dogs is he off of? Best of luck to you Rudy!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I knew a guy here in A-town who had a dog from Magoo, it was his sire, I really liked Tank, nice dog, goog size, great temperment, he tried wieght pull with him and even at 10 mo. that guy was like 100lbs. Biggest lug, so sweet.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Hey Rudy...beautiful dog you got for your brother. Mugleston Kennel has an awful reputation in the American Bully world...mostly for extremely shady buisness that they do...they have been known to rip quite a few people off...and people in general hate on the majority of their dogs...now this is not my opinion...as I have never dealt with them personally...I happen to like some of their dogs...and my boy benny blanco actually has their boy Goliath...5x I believ in his ped he is one of my faves they own. I have heard they have made great changes as far as the maintenance of their yard and that things are more on the up and up...which is good to hear...from what I know they changed ownership...or split...being that it was previously 2 people running the kennel...but I would have to double check on that info...at the end of the day what it all comes down to is you got your bro what he was looking for...which dogs is he off of? Best of luck to you Rudy!!


Yeah i can see how people had beef with them. Took way too long to get my papers. the guy I got the pup from actually lives here and helped run stuff down here when they moved. So I never delt straight with the two guys you speak of. I really think he is going to turn out nice. he is off of Socratise and Benza, she is not on the site but is out of beast and karma, I believe. Do you think their dogs would show well?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

in the extreme class lol , i think they said on the site about winning at the abkc shows recently , might be mistaken. if they are correct i dont see why they couldnt show, just very large dogs lol


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Lemme see if I can find more info on the parents and grandparents...see what you're working with...see what we can figure out!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

extreme or xl...most likely xl


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Lemme see if I can find more info on the parents and grandparents...see what you're working with...see what we can figure out!!


Like i said I will get some good pics of him over the holidays you know stacked and what not. be hard to tell by photo of the parents. Cause I think they keep em too heavy even for bullies.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey...can't wait bro!! Thanks for sharing him with us!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok here is the juice on Mugleston dogs ... I'm surprised no one found this information for you. IMO if the bully community looks down on them, that is seriously no bueno. From what i've gathered Mugleston has lost most of if not all of it's credibility.

Anybody mess with Mugleston? - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum

EDIT: He is a cute pup


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have read these things. And heard that many people did not care for muglston kennel. But had never much about the dogs, as in how sound they were. I read as much as possible on these dogs there is some thing to be said for people who have seen them in person. I was wondering if any know if they had show potential and had seen them in person. Thanks. I understand why people have problems with them. It took me a while to get my papers and the guy kept saying they are so unorganized.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Rudy4747 said:


> I have read these things. And heard that many people did not care for muglston kennel. But had never much about the dogs, as in how sound they were. I read as much as possible on these dogs there is some thing to be said for people who have seen them in person. I was wondering if any know if they had show potential and had seen them in person. Thanks. I understand why people have problems with them. It took me a while to get my papers and the guy kept saying they are so unorganized.


Well, it all depends on how well the pup itself fits into the standard to be considered show quality for the ABKC as well as the judge at the ABKC event. I had the opportunity to meet one at the bully palooza a few years back and he was a giant baby and very nosey lol.


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

Mugglestons had a female named covergirl (again not bred by them)and imo she was a fine looking animal not sure if they still have her as this was yrs ago but she seemed to fit the standard. This is the first ive heard of bad buisness(I must be under a rock too)and prior to this thread i had heard good things about them...shows how much i know... BTW, cute pup!


----------



## 98cruiser (Jun 22, 2011)

*Gator and brother*



Rudy4747 said:


> This is my brothers dog Mac i bought him for my Brother who likes the bully type dogs he is 100% mugleston. Any of you bully people know much about them.
> Mac the day I brought him home
> 
> 
> ...


Sup rudy, this is your boy from jersey with the muglestone and I found his brother in NY


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Novakkennels said:


> Mugglestons had a female named covergirl (again not bred by them)and imo she was a fine looking animal not sure if they still have her as this was yrs ago but she seemed to fit the standard. This is the first ive heard of bad buisness(I must be under a rock too)and prior to this thread i had heard good things about them...shows how much i know... BTW, cute pup!


That's because she is a Manu daughter and littermate sister to RE RNK Gotti... Mugleston bought her years ago. She is almost 9.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

98cruiser said:


> Sup rudy, this is your boy from jersey with the muglestone and I found his brother in NY


Hey how are things going with your bully? He looks good. I haven't been down to see my Bro. and his dog in a minute. But will get some pics of him soon.

The more I look into the muglestone dogs the more I see that most of the producers of ice dogs they have are off of different yards. Not sure but I think Cover girl is Grand dam to Mac. On his dams side. She was nce looking dog from the pics. just kept way over weight.


----------

